# Que clase de tonto soy!



## polyglotwannabe

Hola queridos amigos:
Esa es mi reacción a algo que estaba tan claro que me sentí tonto por no haberme dado cuenta.

Como puedo decir: pero que clase de tonto/ estúpido soy?
( how stupid can I get?)
Mi intento literal> Wie dumm kann ich bekommen?.

Gracias,
poly


----------



## Tonerl

_*que clase de tonto/ estúpido soy?

Was bin ich bloß für ein Dummkopf, dass ich das/es nicht bemerkt habe 

Wie dumm/blöd  ich doch bin , dass ich das/es nicht bemerkt habe 

Man muss ganz schön dumm/blöd sein, um das nicht zu (be)merken

Wie blöd muss man sein, um das /es nicht zu (be)merken; etc...

Saludos*_


----------



## polyglotwannabe

Clara, precisa y abundante información, amigo. Muchas gracias!!


----------



## Tonerl

_*Noch eine Möglichkeit, etwas humorvoller:
Otra posibilidad, un poco más humorística:

Ich bin sowas von blöd, dass ich das/es nicht bemerkt habe
Soy tan estúpido que no me he dado cuenta de esto/lo otro 

Por cierto:
Ha sido un gran placer !!!   *_


----------



## polyglotwannabe

Gracias, y el placer ha sido mío!.


----------



## anahiseri

o bien estas 2 x 2 = 4 variantes:

Wie kann ich bloß / nur  so blöd / doof sein!


----------



## polyglotwannabe

anahiseri, gracias!!


----------

